# Shelter SF2631 Wood Coal Furnace



## Wisneaky (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello all. I wanted to post a little about this furnace because when I was looking for reviews on it I couldn't find anything about it. Previously I was using a Drolet Tundra which had some cracking issues and SBI was kind enough to give me instore credit so I decided to buy the Shelter furnace because I wanted to start burning coal also. The Shelter furnace is built very well with thicker steel when compared to the tundra and the welds are much thicker, the way it is designed even at full on burn the sides are cool to the touch so the fire box retains a lot of heat. This furnace is made by HY-C which is built in the USA and they also make the Fire Chief brand furnaces which are basically the same design, but they have a few minor changes and longer warranties. The furnace comes with a 3 speed blower which is actually adjustable by a knob, whereas the Tundra you had to move a wire. The Shelter has cast iron shaker fire grates, an ash pan, a draft inducer and a secondary burn chamber which actually does work because I can see the flame going in there and no smoke coming out the chimney. The furnace when reloading will smoke for about 20 minutes, but once it is hot enough and you push in the by pass lever there is usually no smoke coming out the chimney. I know the furnace isn't an EPA like the Tundra, but when I called and spoke with Shelter they said they will be having them tested soon to comply with the new regulations. The shelter rep that I spoke with was very knowledgeable about the furnace design. The draft inducer even though mounted over the fire it has a front plate in the firebox that diverts some of the air under the fire which helps with burning coal. I am heating my main floor and my basement which is about 1900 sq ft. I over sized the furnace because I can always build smaller wood fires. It has a very large firebox and can take up to 28" long pieces of wood and will handle about 50 pounds of coal. While burning wood I have been getting 12 plus hours of burn time while using white ash and sometimes a half log of coals are left before I refill. While burning Anthracite coal I have been getting 24 hour burn times with about 20-25 pounds left for refill, if I let the coal burn completely out it would be about 48 hours of total burn. Here is a couple pictures. I have a plenum mounted on top of it that is then fed into my existing lp furnace plenum.


----------



## brenndatomu (Apr 8, 2015)

Burn times sound good, what have the temps been like around there lately?


----------



## Wisneaky (Apr 8, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


> Burn times sound good, what have the temps been like around there lately?


Those burn times for wood were with around 10 degree overnight temps. Lately it has been warmer in the 20s overnight and I have been using coal so it just goes and goes. With coal you can run the draft down really low. Weather forecast for this weekend is that temps are going to go up to the 60s during the day so I don't think I'll be burning anything after Friday.


----------



## crzybowhntr (Feb 4, 2016)

that`s all the replies this thread got? @Wisneaky have  you tried filling the furnace up to the top of the firebrick with coal? Anthracite coal loves a DEEP bed. I have an Energy King 480EK and I can get close to 200lbs in there!!


----------



## Wisneaky (Feb 4, 2016)

crzybowhntr said:


> that`s all the replies this thread got? @Wisneaky have  you tried filling the furnace up to the top of the firebrick with coal? Anthracite coal loves a DEEP bed. I have an Energy King 480EK and I can get close to 200lbs in there!!


yeah I had it filled up to the top of the brick. Fits about 100 or so lbs completely full.


----------



## TheBigIron (Feb 4, 2016)

@Wisneaky do you have a plenum coming off of your shelter or just the round duct?  I seen a shelter at the local Menards and was considering it, after my Tundra cracks.  How would you rate it for burn times, compared to the Tundra?  Thanks....

Dave


----------



## Wisneaky (Feb 5, 2016)

The46Zone said:


> @Wisneaky do you have a plenum coming off of your shelter or just the round duct?  I seen a shelter at the local Menards and was considering it, after my Tundra cracks.  How would you rate it for burn times, compared to the Tundra?  Thanks....
> 
> Dave


I added a plenum in top. Just standard plenum size that is sold at menards. I just shortened it a little. It throws some major heat. When it is really cold out zero or below I can get 12 hours out of it with a full fill. It uses more wood than the Tundra, but I never wake up cold. Temp is always around 71-72


----------



## TheBigIron (Feb 5, 2016)

Wisneaky said:


> I added a plenum in top. Just standard plenum size that is sold at menards. I just shortened it a little. It throws some major heat. When it is really cold out zero or below I can get 12 hours out of it with a full fill. It uses more wood than the Tundra, but I never wake up cold. Temp is always around 71-72


Well I am starting my Tundra install and hopefully will have it finished and ready to go for next season.  (I am digging out my crawlspace for duct work ctc's and going to move my washer and dryer upstairs)  I wonder if shelter is going to come out with an EPA like the Caddy or Tundra line, cause it looks well built.  Do you take the return off of the back or can it be put on either side?  And what do you use for return?


----------



## Wisneaky (Feb 5, 2016)

The46Zone said:


> Well I am starting my Tundra install and hopefully will have it finished and ready to go for next season.  (I am digging out my crawlspace for duct work ctc's and going to move my washer and dryer upstairs)  I wonder if shelter is going to come out with an EPA like the Caddy or Tundra line, cause it looks well built.  Do you take the return off of the back or can it be put on either side?  And what do you use for return?


I actually didn't hook up the cold air return. I'm just using it open with a filter, but normal return duct work could easily be hooked to it. When I called the manufacture and asked the same question they told me that they are working on an EPA approved furnace, but didn't have a time frame of when it would be for sale yet.


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 5, 2016)

Wisneaky said:


> When I called the manufacture and asked the same question they told me that they are working on an EPA approved furnace, but didn't have a time frame of when it would be for sale yet.


Something tells me it will be ready by May 15 2017...
Where you been hiding man?!


----------



## Wisneaky (Feb 5, 2016)

brenndatomu said:


> Something tells me it will be ready by May 15 2017...
> Where you been hiding man?!


Business has been really busy. I haven't had much time to really do anything.


----------



## TheBigIron (Feb 5, 2016)

That's going to be interesting how much they are going to want for that new epa Shelter.  I think I seen the one at my Menard's for like $1200.  What did you give for yours?


----------



## Wisneaky (Feb 5, 2016)

The46Zone said:


> That's going to be interesting how much they are going to want for that new epa Shelter.  I think I seen the one at my Menard's for like $1200.  What did you give for yours?


I believe it was around $1900 after tax. That one for $1200 is the smaller one. The one I have is $1500 right now after rebate at Menards.


----------



## Byron21 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wisneaky said:


> I added a plenum in top. Just standard plenum size that is sold at menards. I just shortened it a little. It throws some major heat. When it is really cold out zero or below I can get 12 hours out of it with a full fill. It uses more wood than the Tundra, but I never wake up cold. Temp is always around 71-72



Good to see you Wisneaky I did the same thing with my FC700 small plenum 14x18x24 tall . Connected my 8" round mains left behind from the Heatmax install into that . I've had not problems keeping this house warm 74/75. I put a 8x12 register in the side of the Plenum and most of the time leave it open to the cellar.. The other thing like is I can get this place warm in a hurry if need be...and throw wood in when even...

We have /are having a pretty easy winter here this year so I've haven't put a full load in as of yet..I fill only to about the bottom of the loading door opening and that get me about 8 hrs...I also don't use the forced air draft blower at all really not much need for it.. Load it get it going good set the draft and let her go... Like you say it burns a bit more wood than the heatmax but I have no coaling issues and a ton of heat when needed ...Pretty much runs like my home built did... I'm happy with it..

Been playing around with coal a little, on some mild days I'll throw in some coal on top of morning wood coals. Get it going and throw a couple splits on top of that and get most of the day out of it ... anyhow take care


----------



## TheBigIron (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm going to check their web site and get some info and see when the EPA model could be available.  I like how that thing is built.  Like you said good looking welds and just put together nicely..


----------



## rombi (Feb 10, 2016)

where do you get your coal from?


----------



## Wisneaky (Feb 10, 2016)

rombi said:


> where do you get your coal from?


Amish person around here and I buy some from Tractor Supply. If you call Reading Coal they will give you the name and numbers to the closest person that sells it.


----------



## Digger79 (Feb 13, 2016)

brenndatomu said:


> Something tells me it will be ready by May 15 2017...
> Where you been hiding man?!


yeah? like the Federal goat's laws maybe? lol. everyones freaking out! the FED's are going to outlaw wood burning! lol.. There gunna take all our wood stoves and outlaw using anything other than EPA stoves.. nope they are going to force stove manufactures to meet EPA requirements.. so no more old crappy stoves will be built. Im sorry but the new way of wood burning is far better. We need to move away from old technology. We will always be aloud to buy, use or sell existing old school wood stoves. They just won't make them anymore for new consumer sales.


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 13, 2016)

Digger79 said:


> We will always be aloud to buy, use or sell existing old school wood stoves.


Actually, we won't. Part of the new law is that old school burners can only be used where they are...you are not allowed to move it to a new location...you are not allowed to leave it at the existing location for the new owners to use...and you cannot sell it...use it where it is and as it is, that's they only "legal" old school wood burner now. If your old stove needs to be moved, or the property changes ownership, it is supposed to be scrapped!


----------



## Digger79 (Feb 13, 2016)

brenndatomu said:


> Actually, we won't. Part of the new law is that old school burners can only be used where they are...you are not allowed to move it to a new location...you are not allowed to leave it at the existing location for the new owners to use...and you cannot sell it...use it where it is and as it is, that's they only "legal" old school wood burner now. If your old stove needs to be moved, or the property changes ownership, it is supposed to be scrapped!


I haven't read up on this currently but my understanding was they would simply out law future manufacturing. I can't honestly see the gov. out lawing your right to build a box and put a fire in it. no way. That could make certain fireplaces illegal. I suppose your prob right you usually are but two things.. currently I believe the regs are only by state and local other than what may have been in place years ago. The new laws are not in effect yet as well not finished being agreed upon or written. So the result of what the law actually is going to say is very much subject to change still. I'd bet it winds up more around new production only. Too many conservatives for liberals to win completely. lol who knows? Sounds like Brenn does. lol


----------



## Digger79 (Feb 13, 2016)

Insurance companies won't allow old units quite often I know that. as well they absolutely cannot be primary heat. You must have a modern furnace of some kind connected. Some of this regulation may or already will come through insurance requirements. ehh back to stoves the heck with govt it s Sat morning don't feel like thinking.


----------



## Digger79 (Feb 13, 2016)

or maybe I'm dead wrong and know nothing about how laws are passed. could be settled on and takes certain amount of time before it can go into effect and cannot be altered during that time. I dunno. Don't wanna sound like I do cause I know better. Just the way I speak sometimes. lol goofball.


----------



## Digger79 (Feb 13, 2016)

Still I can't see the FED taking my right to make a stove to heat my home. I get the EPA stuff and Gov. over reach, does happen and usually money behind it. I suppose there is money in taking our ability to provide for ourselves and forcing us to purchase from the companies the politicians have their millions invested in.. Your prob right about every bit of it Brenn.. lol "Digger just listen to Brenn.. " rotfl!


----------



## Digger79 (Feb 13, 2016)

May be a good time to get into the EPA stove building business. Im sure like another it take a huge amount of capital to even think about competing with the companies that already exist. Business is tough. Just selling construction projects is tough enough and that competition is usually pretty much just local! Can't imagine trying to compete with say an international stove company. lol. Which is a small part of a huge business/company.


----------



## lexybird (Feb 13, 2016)

The new EPA laws don't seem bad but if you really read into it and consider the potential for over reach in the cases of older wood burners you start to realize it's far more intrusive and restrictive than first thought . Soon you will not be able to purchase a non EPA stove at any retail store period .i have grown to like the new technology but I also understand people don't want forced into buying whatever the government deems best without any other option , it's about control . About the only good thing the EPA ever did was force wood stove manufacturers into adding secondary  combustion


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 13, 2016)

lexybird said:


> About the only good thing the EPA ever did was force wood stove manufacturers into adding secondary combustion


The clean water act has by and large been a good thing too. (I'm sure there are many over reaches in there too though)


----------

